# The First annual Pig Roast - To the gracious hosts, Bill & Jodi



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

My wife and I had a wonderful time meeting you and we wish to say thank you for opening your home to us and putting on quite the spread with the pig roast. We were glad that were able to make it out and we wished we could have stayed a lot longer than what we were able too. The conversations Connie & I shared with the other guests forged some new friendships that I hope will flourish into many future happy memories. The food, dear lord, what can I say, what a feast! It was great!

Thanks once again for inviting us into your home.


Craig M


----------



## BowDad (Jul 19, 2000)

I second that emotion! Bill and Jodi, you guys are the best. Your selfless offer to host this grand event has restored my faith in mankind. We thank you from the bottom of our hearts. The feast was incredible and the company was even better, it was a real pleasure to meet everyone. Ill post some pics tomorrow. Thanks again.

BowDad and the gang


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

i had a great time. got to meet allot of new people. put some faces with the names. it really was a pleasure. thank you everyone who contributed. the food was great. i hope to get the chance to fish or hunt with you guys. we will have a good time.
take care everyone,,,,, polarbear


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

What a hoot!!! Thank you for EVERYTHING, you are awesome. I am sorry that I didnt get to say goodbye this morning but I had to meet Bowdad and son to do some shooting at 12:00 and you were still asleep  Kidding, I left at 8:40 but didnt see or hear you so I thought that I would let you sleep, you deserve the rest. BTW, your little one was on capable hands outside  Thanks again for being you


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

Thank you Bill and Jodi we had a wonderful time. We always do with you two!!!! TJ had a wonderful time also!!! The food and the company was magnificent!!!!!!

It was a pleasure meeting new people....Polarbear, Thunderhead thanks for the laughs and the great hunting stories!!!!

Knockoff it was great to see you again. Your wife is a barrel of laughs. I hope she joins the site and comes on the ladies Salmon outing. 

Neal wish we had more time to visit with you and family. Maybe next time!!!! Please get your wife on here she sounded like she would like to join us for the Salmon trip.

Tangleknot and Chromium, I just LOVE you guys!!!!! Your family is always tons of fun!!!! 

PrtyMoulsk it was nice to meet you.... hope you enjoyed the jello shot 

Highlander it was nice to meet you and your family. Let me know whenand if you want to try to set up that outing. I hope your son feels much better today. WOW was he really red Some lesson are hard learned. I remember when we went down south for my brothers graduation form boot camp. My mom told me to put on sunblock so I wouoldn't burn and to put on a longg sleeve shirt. I didn't listen....and boy was I sorry. I couldn't walk sleep or eat. I was as red as a lobster It hurt so bad...I also had to learn the hard way 


Neal wish we had more time to get to know you. Thanks for keeping the kids busy in the pool You sure did ware them down!!! 

I hope I didn't leave anyone out if I did I'm sorry!!! After so many jello shots and coolers I think I might have forgotten some names
 I think Tangleknot and I had jello shots in one hand and coolers/beer in the other almost all night 

Thanks Again Everyone for a great Weekend!!!!

QS


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

What can I say that hasn't been covered?

What a blast, thanks Bill and Jodi for your generous hospitality!

It was especially nice to meet all the new faces at this outing, what a great bunch. I'm also glad my wife joined me, now she knows why this site is so addictive.....The great people!

P.S. My wife + Shoeman= chaos! I can't wait for that one.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

WoW, what a week-end!! The family and I had an outstanding time !! An awesome outing and the people just don't come any better. 

I also accomplished a number of goals this week-end , such as finally getting to try QueenSalmon's world famous jello shots 
Finding out what Wisers is, Whoo Hoooo  Thanks RiverNut  
And partying with PolarBear and the Moulsk  

I also learned thru discreet observations what not to do, such as hangin with a bunch of people that have consumed massive amounts of beer, jelloshots and wisers and casually mentioning that your going to use the outhouse.  I felt I didn't know you quite well enough yet to get in on the " pitching pratice" QS, but kept some rocks for the next outing   

There's also plenty of time before the next outing to figure out some payback for your and Tangleknot's pratical jokes LMAO   You guys are too cool 

A Great Big Thank You to Bill and Jodi for hosting such a wonderfull week-end. We made some great new friends, enjoyed world class food and had a helluva time. 
I also think it's pretty cool a group of " strangers" can come together and have such a good time. 
To everyone that attended, it was a pleasure meeting all of you. 
We're definalty looking forward to next year !! 

Thunderhead


----------



## broncbuster2 (Apr 15, 2000)

it was good to meet more of the fine members of this great site.
I am really sorry that i didn't get to talk to anyone much, but I (and rosie) had a blast keeping the kids going, I know rosie was dead tired when we finally made it home. I hope they all remember rosie for a long time and possibly we can do it again.
Sorry i missed you queensalmon and nut.
I'm really sorry that i didn't make it back for some of the pig, had to stop on the way home and give a little girl a short ride, and then had numerous chores to take care of..
Bill and Jodie, perhaps when the new one arrives, you guy's can hop on over and see it, I'll PM you my number so we can stay in touch.



BB2


----------



## The Highlander (Mar 25, 2002)

Thank you so much, Bill and Jody. We had a great time. 

We enjoyed meeting everyone. It's great to meet so many people that have similar interests as ours. Where I work, there aren't many people that are interested in hunting, fishing, and such (REAL city people). They all think I'm nuts when I tell them stories of our family fishing trips, and about butchering the deer on the kitchen table.

The kids really enjoyed the pool and the Horse rides. Our son is in extreeeeeeem pain today, but he'll survive. Our daughters got sunburned, too, but not as bad as Anthony. They've all been plastering themselves with Aloe all day. No more sun for a few days!

Again, a great big Thank You to Bill and Jody for opening their home to us. It had to have been a lot of work!

Tony and I are looking forward to next year. 

Mrs. Highlander (Barb)


----------



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)

Bill & Jodi,
Thanks for a wonderful time. We all had a blast. Then again, that is the norm for a get together with the people of this site. Great job on the pig. It was one of the best I have had.

It was nice to meet alot of new people. Knockoff, you're right. If Ralf and Kris get together, we've got problems! Nicole will probably never feel comfortable in an outhouse again with all the tipping and target practice going on every time she went in. Marc, thanks for the tour of the property. Neal, wish we could have talked more but there will be other days.
Sarah will add more later. She's camping and fishing with the boys until Wednesday. What a gal! 

Thanks again, and we're looking forward to next year.

-John


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

we would like to say thanks to everyone that attended the pig roast for coming out. i would have to say that this was one good group of people. thank you all for the kind and generous comments posted here. i want to say thanks to broncbuster2 for taking the time to bring his horse out for the kids. they really enjoyed it. neal what can i say but thank you for all you did. prtymolusk, hunter333,highlander,thunderhead,bowdad thanks for the help setting up and getting the pig ready. for everyone else we enjoyed you company and look forward to next year.although we did not get a chance to chat with everyone as much as we would have liked there is always next time. since this was the first time doing this we now know what to expect for next year. once again thanks for coming out and keep in touch.
bill & jodi

heres a few pics.we will post more in the picture gallery under outings.









friday nights seasoning of the pig(l-r thunderhead,highlander,bowdad,bill)










bill and jodi with the finished product









broncbuster2 with his horse rosie









the hot spot for the kids









prtymolusk you da man


----------



## BowDad (Jul 19, 2000)

Bill & Jodi  Just wanted to thank you again for being such wonderful and gracious hosts. My family and I had a blast. Hope to see you again soon!

Here are a couple of pics:

_Just hanging out_









_Piñata time_









_Tent village_









_First trophy_


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Thank You Bill and Jodi!!!!! 


The family and I had a great time. The food was GREAT and PLENTIFUL and you can't beat the company. My only regret is not being able to come earlier or stay later. I am definitely planning on attending Durand.

Les, Pete, Tony~ It's always great to see you and your families.

Thunderhead~ Great pleasure talking to you and Lori.....I still think we need to put some restrictions on that river you fish 

Polarbear- Great meeting you and may take you up on your fishing offer if we can work it out.

QS & Chromium~ We didn't have much time to talk, but I look forward to the next opportunity.......QS, I am strongly encouraging Vickie to accept your offer (we are negotiation the leaving the kids at home part.....J/K, I think it would be great for her to learn from the best) Plus you guys could exchange Jell-O shot recipes.

Broncobuster~ Thank You again for bringing Rose, she was a great hit with all the kids.......I don't think she was the only one that got tired walking in circles all day. 

Hunter333, Craig M, Tangleknot, & everyone else~ (Sorry If I forgot names, but I sure didn't forget the faces) Thanks for making this outing a great one. I look forward to getting to know all of you better.

I would also like to comment on how well behaved all the kids were. It definitely reflects on the quality of people in attendance. Except for a few whacks with the Piñata stick, Bill's circle of fire, and a few water fights with those sassy girls in the pool I left unscathed.

And again to our hosts, thank you for your hospitality and going out on a limb inviting all these stranger (now friends) to your home. If you ever need anything I am in your debt.

BTW~ Is that really a pic of PrtyMolusk, or did someone shave down a saquatch (sorry bud I could'nt help it) 

Neal


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Uh Ohh the jig is up !  
Wildbill, you'd better turn him loose out back where ya found him. Saquatch is considered an endangered species  

Just pickin on ya Les, you were really fun to be around


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Thunderhead~ Adds a whole new meaning to "Leave only your footprints"


----------



## Stalker (May 15, 2000)

Thank you Bill and Jodi so much for a great day. It was great to meet and make so many new friends. Sam had a wonderful time after almost drowning himself. (Big lesson learned-no harm done) If there were any kids missing I think Sam buried a couple in the sand pile. Looking forward to meeting again in Aug at the Durand outing.


----------



## Scarletwing (Jun 24, 2002)

Wow, what can I say to top all the thanks that everyone has already given?!?!?! Bill and Jodi, you two deserve all our thanks! 

Very nice meeting everyone. I feel like I already know most of you from John's (knockoff64) stories and reading posts over his shoulder. 

*BURP*

Oops, had to let one sneak out, lol.  

No more porta-pooper tipping for me QS, I promise! 

Tangleknot, very nice meeting you too. Glad that there were some women there in party mode!

Really wish we could have brought our daughter, she would have loved Rose, broncbuster! Thanks a million for allowing me to take her for a cruise!

Finally got a taste of the infamous wisers! OMG !

I couldn't come up with a great name other than my own to sign on to the site. Tossed around:

porta-revenge
queen-salmon-killer
wiser-queen

I guess you can't improve on the original (ooh, and I'm modest too! )


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Ha ! I'd know that belch anywhere !!  Bout a 8.5  
Was nice meeting you guys, see ya next time.

Thunderhead


----------



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)

Welcome to the site Scarletwing. I was expecting "Poop Pincher" for your username after the porta-john antics.
You're a natural fit to the site. Now you need to come to alot more outings.

-John


----------



## Scarletwing (Jun 24, 2002)

*anti-poop-pincher*

darn, why didn't I think of that earlier?

will Queen Salmon ever recover?? is she still looking over her shoulder every time she goes potty? inquiring minds want to know!


----------

